# socke had a stroke



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

I am so sad, last night socke had a stroke.
he is in the clinic now and will be able to be picked up this evening. tomorrow the vet said, my mom will have to decide what to do. 
she will have to watch him and see if he is ok or if he rather should be relieved.

at the moment my mother is moving into the house of my nana sothat socke has so many new impressions, I think it is all to much for him.
I bought a stroller for him, but he still is able to walk around and everything. he doesn't seem to be in pain. but somehow he is just tired I think. I am so sad, cause I love him so much.

I know he will have to go if it is better for him, and that is what he deserved aswell. 
tomorrow my mom will have to decide.

oh socke :hugging: :crying 2: 
[attachment=50972:socke1.jpg]

please keep him in your thoughts, that he is not having any pain and will not be in fear whatever happens.
thank you so much.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, so sorry. I will pray for him, and for you and your family.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, poor Socke, I hope he's not in pain. And I feel bad for your mom too.... She's really having a rough time right now, I'm sorry. Sometimes life is really really hard.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Becky, I am so sorry to hear Socke had a stroke. I was just looking at the picture of you and Socke together. He looks so gentle and sweet. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

I will keep you and your family and Socke in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Becky, I am so saddened to hear this. I'm very sorry. :smcry: 

You, Socke and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry for Socke and for you and your family. I hope he gets better.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Socke, I'm so sorry  . Hugs & prayers for you all, I know how much he is loved by you all. :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*thank you for your words and prayers, 
you can't imagine how much it means to me.

thank you :grouphug: 

I will let you know how he is, he is coming home at the moment.*


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for Socke. I am sure he has lived such a wonderful life with lots of love from your family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh Becky, that breaks my heart :crying: look at his preious little eyes :crying: I'm so sorry, I hate it when our babies get old :bysmilie: how old is he? I will be praying for Socke, your mom and you, it's so hard to let go :crying: I am praying he will get better :hugging:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your family and poor Socke. I hope he's feeling better. I know how difficult this time is. :grouphug:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh I am so so sorry to hear that. Thats awful. I will be thinking about you and socke. let us know how hes doing :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh Becky, I'm so sorry for Socke, for you and your family. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

becky I'm so sorry to hear about sweet Socke,hopefully he can have more time with all of you if he isn't suffering. It is so hard to know. :grouphug: :grouphug: Jill


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Becky, we are so very sorry. Prayers coming from Bob and Marsha for Socke.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: Prayers for Socke and :grouphug: :grouphug: hugs for you and your Mother.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear your sad news. I will keep Sockie in my prayers rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: to you and your Mom.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Prayers for sweet Socke, you and your mom. :grouphug: It's so hard when you have to even think about making these kind of decisions. :crying:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry for Nana and for you.........Socke is a gorgeous dog and I could tell how much you love him, just by looking at the picture that you posted. Please know that we will be thinking and praying for all of you. Stay strong!!! Hugs to sweet Sockes~~~


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Socke is in my prayers.. I hope he has a complete recovery :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Becky, I am so sorry to read this about Socke. What a beautiful dog. I wish him and your family guidance and peace. :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i pray socke will make a recovery :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

thank you very much!

socke is home now, he went for a little walk and weewee, sniffed allong the alley (checking which dogs were there while he was absent B) ) 
and is now sleeping on his cosy little blanky.

he doesn't seem to be uncomfortable, has eaten, and drank enough too. bless his little soul.
I hope he will have a quiet night and a good rest.
I know I am not supposed to think everything is back ok again, as the doctor said, we will have to see what the night brings. but still it is nice to see him home and comfy without pain and with his loved ones and his little bed insted of the clinic -cages.


thank you for all your support!
:grouphug: :grouphug: 

I will let you know how he is in the morning.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh no !!! praying for precious Socke - hope whatever decision you parents make - it's the right on for Socke. :bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Socke. I hope he pulls through!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh no...I'm so sorry about Socke. Hopefully he'll pull through... rayer:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Becky I am so sorry. I will keep him and your family in my prayers. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hoping for the best outcome for Socke.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Sending hugs for all of you.....and healing prayers for beautiful Socke rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so so sorry! .. and what a beautiful and sweet face on Socke! From what you wrote it sounds mayne just a 'mild' stroke? .. how did it affect Socke? It appears his mobility is Ok and his body functions Ok... I'm praying he'll pull thru this and have more quality time ahead!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Apr 9 2009, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759931


> From what you wrote it sounds mayne just a 'mild' stroke? .. how did it affect Socke? It appears his mobility is Ok and his body functions Ok... I'm praying he'll pull thru this and have more quality time ahead![/B]


he couldn't walk anymore all of a sudden, fell down and was all wobbly. he did not seem to know where he is.

in the afternoon heini, socke and me went out for a weewee in the garden and he was ok, he was a bit slow and was breathing louder than normal, but also it was hot outside. 

a while later I gave heini and him some saucage and he kept looking at me trying to eat, but did not manage, he eat it WHILE laying down, what is really odd. 

I thought he maybe was tired or the saucage was not his sort...so I did not worry too much. he sometimes is tired and just wants to have his peace and quiet.
I think he did not feel well at that point of time already, I wish I would have noticed and reacted instead of thinking he was just resting like always.

a while later my mother noticed that he did not manage to get up although he seemed to be wanting to get up. 
he was kind of tumbling once my mother had picked him up and helped him to get up, she instantly drove him to the vet.

maybe reacting so fast was good.


at the moment he is sleeping which is good. I hope the sleep will hlep him as much as it has to.
thank you all for your support!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I've never seen you talk about Socke before. He's so beautiful/handsome. Is he the dog you grew up with? How sad for you and your family. But its good that he's lived so long. Not too many dogs live to be 18. I hope he's comfy and resting now.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Apr 9 2009, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759936


> I've never seen you talk about Socke before. He's so beautiful/handsome. Is he the dog you grew up with? How sad for you and your family. But its good that he's lived so long. Not too many dogs live to be 18. I hope he's comfy and resting now.[/B]


socke is my mothers dog, I only lived with him, when he was a puppy and the first year. 
then I left home and I did not see him for several years. 
here's socke as a young boy (showing off his clothes proudly we put on him)
[attachment=50977:socke_resize.jpg]


the last 8/9 years I see him often and really bonded with him. he is such a lovely soul and a good dog. he had a girl companion shaggy for many years, but she died of cancer at the age of 10. he did not eat for nearly 5 days. he missed her that much.

I only saw him more often, when I visit my mother's home or when we meet at nana's which is not very often, but quite some time still.
last year socke had a big operation on his back bones and recovered really good. 

he loves barking at heini and showing him, who's the boss...hehe. 
bless him. heini just watches him barking and let's him do his thing. somehow he must know that socke is the wiser/older dog 

socke is the first dog I went for walks with, I talked to, I laughed with, shed my tears in his fur and had happy little wrestles. so it is so sad to see that he might have to leave earth.

:grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry. 
I hope Socke gets better and isn't in any pain. I'll be praying for you all.
Again I'm so so sorry. He looks like such a sweet loving boy. Big hugs to him.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Becky, I'm glad he's home and with his family. I'll be praying, please give your mom a hug for me and here's one for you :hugging:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am sorry to hear the news about Socke. I wish him painless peace in all he is able to do. God bless you all for loving him so much.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry!!! :bysmilie: I'll be keeping both Socke and you and your family in my thoughts and prayers!!!! :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and your family. Prayers that Socke is resting and comfortable!


----------



## lindad (Sep 17, 2008)

I am so sorry. Prayers are sent you Socke and your family


----------



## deborahl79 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am sorry Socke is going through all of this, but I am very glad to hear he is home and seems to be feeling better. I will pray that he continues to recover & feel much better through the night. I love the picture of him all dressed up, what a sweetheart. Socke & your family are in our prayers.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Becky, I'm so terribly sorry this happened, but it sounds like Socke :wub: is feeling better. I hope he recovers and you can have some more time
with him - he looks like a wonderful dog. :grouphug: to you and your family.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww Becky, I'm so sorry this happened to Socke. I hope that he has a speedy recovery. I will keep him in my prayers.

Hugs to you and the family :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was looking for an update and I hope so much that Socke had a good night and is doing good today.
Hugs to that boy!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am sorry I overlooked this thread yesterday. I"m so sorry for what Socke is going thru. I am glad he is back at home and resting with all of you. I have to share with you that I when I looked at Socke's picture I almost fell over. He looks exactly like my childhood dog, Tuffy! :wub: 

Praying that everything will be ok. You all in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

hello my friends,

socke is much better today. he slept a lot and eat his meal, drank a lot too and went for a little walk.
bless him.
I gave him his birthdaypresies today (even if it is early) but I thought that might cheer him up. he unwraped his presies and loved it the way he usually does, ripping the wrapping paper into pieces.

he eat all his yummy rabbit & heart food and licked of every little bit of my fingers, I feed him from my hand, so I made sure he eat his portion.

he looks like nothing happend, and kissed my whole face  

tomorrow he will have another check up at the vet and the lady at the vet will show my mother how to make a special aort of wrap around his waist, which will help him with walking and getting up. 
he is still happy and very nosey and lively. and it does not seem that he is having any pain at all. so he will be fine for the moment 

I am very happy about that.

thank you, thank you :grouphug: :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwww ... thank you, Becky for updating us on Socke. :grouphug: Because of your tender loving care, Socke was able to have fun with his early birthday presents. And, he's been able to eat his healthy food, too ... right from your hands and fingers. As with Heini ... Socke is so blessed to have you in his life. :grouphug: 

I hope you and your family have a blessed and wonderful Easter, Becky. :Flowers 2:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's wonderful news. I was hoping for a good update. 
Give him a hug for us and I hope he continues to do well. 
Bless his heart! :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: Fantastic news on Socke!!! :chili: 

I think the gal at the vet may be speaking of the type of body sling I made for Missy . Here's photos:

I made this out of a kitchen towel ( Missy was smaller of course) that I folded lengthwise 3 times. I then sewew wide grosegrain ribbon as handles to the two shorter ends

[attachment=50999:IMG_1054.JPG]

Here's Naddie 'modeling' it in use ( though I do have it inside out LOL .. handles should be on the 'outside' ):

[attachment=51000:IMG_1056.JPG]

There is also this available online: 

http://www.neopaws.com/bul/bottomsup.html

You can search "Handicapped pet devices" to see if other resources.:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh thank you very much for the pictures and the link.
my mother crochet something that looks similar to that. she wanted to test it tomorrow. 
it looks like this picture on the site you linked.









thank you for the picture and the description.
I will send it to my mother to have a look at it :wub: 
*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Apr 10 2009, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760227


> hello my friends,
> 
> socke is much better today. he slept a lot and eat his meal, drank a lot too and went for a little walk.
> bless him.
> ...


Oh I am sorry to hear that Socke had a stroke but thank you so much for this update :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Becky, I am so sorry to hear this sad news, but happy to hear that Socke is feeling better. Hugs to you and your family, and warm thoughts to Socke for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Socke, I hope he is better and is not suffering....hopefully you will have more time together. I remember your earlier picture with the two of you together, such a nice photo. Take care and prayers for you, your family and little Socke. Brenda :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am glad to hear he is doing better....keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I just wanted to let you know and thank you so much for all the prayers and good thought.

socke is much much better, he is doing very well, going for walks, marking like in old days and is all alert and nosey. lively and full of energy.
he is even walking without a sling.
he even needs to be kept in a calm and quiet room because from time to time. he needs his rest but as soon as something is going on he wants to mingle and be inbetween.

I am so happy that he has more quality time.

thank you all again.

[attachment=51638:heini_125.jpg]*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is the best news I could hear. I am so happy for Socke!! Thank you for posting this, it has started my day off so well!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

lovely news


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the great update, Becky! I'm glad Socke is doing so well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Becky I'm so glad Socke is feelin better  I can see how much you love that ol' boy :wub:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Just saw this post & I'm glad to see that Socke is doing so much better! He's very handsome!! :wub: 
Anne & Cookie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you for the update, Becky. I'm happy to hear he has been doing better. It's so easy to see the love between you and Socke. :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That's wonderful news, Becky!
xoxox


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what a WONDERFUL update !!! ........I'm thrilled for Socke!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

That's great news...I am so happy for you and Socke :grouphug:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Happy, wonderful news! I'm so glad for you and Socke!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Wonderful news Becky!! I am very happy for you!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

